# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction literature >  Book "Adam Link Robot", Eando Binder, 1939 - 1942, USA

## Airicist2

Book "Adam Link Robot" on Amazon

"Adam Link" on Wikipedia

Eando Binder on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist2

Article "The original “I, Robot” featured a murderous robot and the Frankenstein complex"

by Robin R. Murphy
October 19, 2022

----------

